# Pushing through Brunout



## Lioedevon427 (Mar 7, 2022)

It’s once again time to ask strangers on the internet for help! I’m currently taking 5 classes and working a part time job (I’ve cut my hours however)
I am incredibly burnt out and behind on homework to the point where I have 0 energy. It’s only 2 weeks until spring break, how do y’all usually get through burnouts?


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Mar 7, 2022)

Edit: I ended up not being able to bring myself to do anything today, and wow I feel a billion times better.
If you haven’t been able to take a break, this is a sign to do it!


----------

